
Another Day, Another 50M ICO Exit Scam - texan
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/18/another-day-another-50-million-ico-exit-scam/amp/
======
texan
I wonder how long before he is in prison or killed.

It wouldn’t have gotten all this publicity if he hadnt exited in a taunting
manner. How many other ICOs out there have done the same thing and not blown
up?

